# CPMA Course in Philadelphia, PA



## kfrycpc (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Is anyone else taking this two-day course in Philly on May 2-3?  I plan on going.  Thought it might be nice to meet with others who may be there as well.  

https://www.aapc.com/training/cpma-exam-preparation-class.aspx


----------

